# Ideas for a sibling photo shoot?



## mommy22 (Mar 17, 2010)

My sister asked me to take her kids' portraits tommorrow and now I am trying to figure out what would be the best poses etc.. They will be playing outside, she has a 14 month old and an almost 3 yr old. I was thinking maybe one with both on their tummies looking at me and then some solo ones as well. I am no professional and am not selling my work so any advice/hints/ideas are warmly welcome. I am just trying to get better at portraits because I hate JC Pennys!!!


----------



## JeffieLove (Mar 17, 2010)

One of them walking away from the camera holding hands? (assuming the 14 month old is walking...)

One of them sitting down facing each other holding hands? 

I'm a big fan of kids not actually looking at the camera, and catching them doing whatever they want to do... Maybe I'm weird?


----------



## FemFugler (Mar 17, 2010)

You could go to the park.... or playground and maybe get some of them on there. That might be fun. Like one sitting at the bottom of the slide or something? Lol i don't know, i'm not a pro i'll keep thinking of ideas though.


----------



## LBPhotog (Mar 17, 2010)

in the studio I used to work in we called this the "session from hell" because you'll never get the two of them to sit still for very long ... 

This is one of those where it's going to have to be "playtime" keep them moving, keep them entertained and most importantly wear your sneakers, you're going to need them!


----------

